# Tired going to bed now...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Today/nights BBSP pix...poll at top.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I've been quiet til now...So, where is BBSP?

You've captured some awesome creatures (and shots) there. I'm enjoying them immensely.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

My eyes are a little tired but the focus looks most crisp on the nutria. Nonetheless I picked the moonrise.

Good work again -- you get the best out of that Minolta.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Fantastic shots Rusty. The White Ibis is my favorite closely followed by your moonrise photo. Nicely done.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Dang! It's hard to pick. The moon rise is awsome...looks like a painting. I love the rat too, cool animal, I pick him.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Breath taking shots....gotta go with the Moon-Rise...Wow


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

2cool.
If that was yesterday moonrise. I TRIED to take a pic too. My results wernt nearly as good. I'll keep practicing

Dave


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*signature*

What program do you use to add your signature and how is it done? If you dont mind me asking.

Zac


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Tempting Fate Again*

*Rusty,*

*You keep fooling around with those Gators....you will not have enough fingers left to operate the shutter!!*

*GREAT PICS!*


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Photographers Oasis?*



Bay Gal said:


> I've been quiet til now...So, where is BBSP?
> 
> You've captured some awesome creatures (and shots) there. I'm enjoying them immensely.


Thank your for the compliment. I'm glad you're enjoying them. Brazos Bend State Park is located +/-30 miles SSW of Houston (a little West of Rosharon). This was my 3rd trip there over the last month and I think I'm just now getting a feel for it. Captian Ray gets full credit for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I like the moonrise.. I'm jealous that I didnt take it.. its worthy of the wall


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Finally, a little time...*

Charles you're absolutely right. The nutria shot is oversharpened. The virgin shot was sharper than the others so it didn't take my postproduction well at all. That little guy actually found me.

Overall I was less than satisfied with the moonrise due to two factors. 1) cloud cover near the horizon forced me to wait until the moon was higher in the sky (and brighter) to shoot so it's blown out and 2) I think the best time to shoot the moon is the night before a full moon because it will be higher sooner with a lighter sky. As you know I tried last night, but conditions were worse. The good news is walking back I found a better location to shoot from so I'll try again next month.

In regard to the signature, it's a scanned image of my actual signature. I used Photoshop's create new brush feature and that let's me easily resize or color it. Simple and fast.

This gator was probably the same one I shot th night before based on size and location. When shooting the moonrise shot I did have one surface (in stealth mode) about 4 feet away from where I was standing on the bank. He very slowly submerged and I left shortly thereafter.

Thanks to all of you for the kind words.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

The nutria shot grabbed me. There's just something about capturing an ordinary creature in a pose like that. The sharpness of his features and the facial expression in contrast to his surroundings came out nice. Depth of feild. In order to get this shot I'm guessing you were dang near lying down just feet away from him too.The others are very good too, but my vote goes to Mr. Nutria.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I dont see anything wrong with an over-exposed moon. unless you just want to be able to see the details around the moon.. the only way I can think to shoot that is with a double exposure, and then blend them in ps. I love the color in the moonrise photo.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Yep, but I want more...*



Cutter said:


> I dont see anything wrong with an over-exposed moon. unless you just want to be able to see the details around the moon.. the only way I can think to shoot that is with a double exposure, and then blend them in ps. I love the color in the moonrise photo.


I want to see some lunar detail in the refection!!! How cool would that be? I did the best I could last night with what the subject gave me. More importantly I learned alot about how these elements work together. I wouldn't have been able to get detail last night due to the cloud cover, but if the moon was a little less intense it would have helped the shot and I could have also lightened the forground. I think one day earlier in the lunar cycle will help.

Lots of bird people out there with lenses that seem an arm's length long. you would have been right at home.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

> I want to see some lunar detail in the refection!!!


brother, when you pull that off, drinks are on me!







You have definitely placed the bar in orbit now.

I cant wait until next month


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> When shooting the moonrise shot I did have one surface (in stealth mode) about 4 feet away from where I was standing on the bank. He very slowly submerged and I left shortly thereafter.


I bet you did!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

The moonrise is awesome, Rusty ... but I gotta go with Mr. Nutria. He belongs in National Geographic.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Brazos Bend State Park. I thought that trail in the sunrise pic looked familar. I guess the creatures are starting to move about out there, thinking about taking my girls out again soon.


----------

